# 3 months Kuching



## Roan (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I am moving for 3 months to Kuching. Maybe longer. Just want to know what are the places in Kuching to meet other expats. what are the nice places to visit.

thanks!


----------



## Jay M (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure about meeting expats, unless you want to head to Miri where there is a huge expat community. You could explore the National Park at Bako and go to some world-famous caves...


----------

